# Partially sighted and rather deaf, audio books n headphones



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I have an aged relation who has always been an avid book reader but in her latter years has lost much of her sight and her hearing isn't great either.

I'm sure audio books would be great for her and overcome her eyesight problem and I'd like to think that headphones would solve her hearing problem but I know absolutely nothing about headphones.

Are there any made specifically for people with hearing problems?

Are there some with volume controls on each side?

This must be a fairly common situation so I have every confidence in The Brains Trust of MHF to come up with some good suggestions.


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi,

If she has a hearing problem wouldn't it be a good idea for her to get free hearing aids from the NHS. 

These would enable her to hear the audio books and therefore solve the problem?


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thanks - the NHS is not available to her. She does have hearing aids but she still has trouble sharing the sound of radio and tv with others - she likes the volume too high for the others which is why I am looking at headphones.

I know there are some classy headphones available and just wondered if there were any made specifically for the hard of hearing. Mr Google hasn't helped me much so far.


----------



## OllyHughes (May 19, 2009)

Hello 
My girl friend suffers with chronic hearing problems and listens to an ipod with a pair of Sennheiser PX100 Headphones which she find very comfortable, and can hear without her hearing aid in. 
Hope this helps 
Regard 
Olly


----------

